# Last Shoreliner Run/First Federal Run



## AlanB (Apr 28, 2003)

Well all I can say so far is that this is going to make for another very mixed trip report. Hopefully things will be smoother tonight, but we will see.

So far I’ve had to deal with changed reservations at the last minute, Amtrak's choice not mine. Next we had the wrong meal being served to me on the Acela Express to Boston. Then there was the very late Acela Express to Boston from NYP. So late that instead of boarding the Twilight in South Station, I had to board from Back Bay. Then to top it off someone took my room, so they had to find another room for me.

More later.


----------



## Bill Haithcoat (Apr 28, 2003)

Uh oh! Well good luck! It can only get better!! Here's hoping, at least.


----------



## Viewliner (Apr 28, 2003)

Bill Haithcoat said:


> Uh oh! Well good luck! It can only get better!! Here's hoping, at least.


I agree, sorry about the inconvenience, I hope you have better luck with the Federal.


----------



## AlanB (Apr 29, 2003)

And the hits just keep coming! 

While I realize that it was the first Federal, it certainly didn't win any prizes. We had people show up on the wrong night, with the sleeper sold out. We had water in two bedrooms, one of which was mine. We had power failures at Washington Union Station. We had a total HEP failure north of New Haven into Boston. Therefore no hot breakfast or coffee.

Now I'm off to catch my Acela home to New York.


----------



## Superliner Diner (Apr 29, 2003)

Sounds like a lot of fun!

You have to wonder if those at Amtrak know that when they foul up like this, they will be the subject of negative trip reports. I'm still trying to figure out how to write about my experiences on the Capitol Limited's dining car without using improper language or slandering anyone too much. Yes, it was _that_ bad! :angry:

It sounds like Alan is yet another unsatisfied customer!


----------



## Amfleet (Apr 29, 2003)

Sorry to hear about the bad run. What was the consist?

P.S. At least it didn't go smashing through Union or South Station!


----------



## AlanB (Apr 29, 2003)

Amfleet said:


> Sorry to hear about the bad run. What was the consist?


Bad

Lousy

Even worse

Terrible

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Amfleet (Apr 29, 2003)

AlanB said:


> Amfleet said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry to hear about the bad run. What was the consist?
> ...


Seriousy...the consist of the cars... h34r:


----------



## battalion51 (Apr 29, 2003)

Well the water is just another Viewliner failing my friends. We have had three floods here within the past month on Silver Service. Sorry to hear about the bad experience Alan. Hopefully the Federal will get better. Now correct me if I'm wrong here, but doesn't the Twilight/Federal work on diesel power NHV-BOS. I recall my NEC buddy saying that the train got the diesel at NHV, even though it's elctrified so the power lines can be turned off at night, and also for MOW to do their stuff.


----------



## Amfleet (Apr 29, 2003)

> Now correct me if I'm wrong here, but doesn't the Twilight/Federal work on diesel power NHV-BOS. I recall my NEC buddy saying that the train got the diesel at NHV, even though it's elctrified so the power lines can be turned off at night, and also for MOW to do their stuff.


It's been about two years since deisels carried the Shoreliner between NHV and BOS. Some electrics for some reason seems to quit north of NHV where there is a voltage change and the locomotive has to such down power, drop the phantograph and bring it back up on the new voltage wire. Some AEM-7's don't make it through this process and either the whole locomotive malfunctions, or in Alan's case there was no HEP.


----------



## AlanB (Apr 29, 2003)

Battalion they certainly don't change engines at New Haven any more. Only trains to Springfield still do that. I'm not sure if it been two years like Amfleet is suggesting, but it is definitely more than one year since they started running the Twilight with electric NHV-BOS. The Twilight was the last train to stop switching at New Haven.

Our AEM-7 did however make it through the power change at New Haven. Our HEP died in between New London and Westerly, and it never came back. Oddly enough we also lost HEP while on the Hell Gate Bridge and even came to a rather abrupt halt right in the middle of the high point on the bridge. We were stopped there for about 5 minutes, but by the time I got my scanner on and changed the channel we were starting to move again. I never did find out what happened on the bridge or if that failure had anything to do with our HEP failure north of New London.


----------



## Amfleet (May 1, 2003)

> Seriousy...the consist of the cars...


Alan, I would still be interested in the equipment used. Was there a seperate car for Business Class, how about the Cafe (Dinette???), how many Coaches?


----------



## tp49 (May 1, 2003)

Superliner Diner said:


> I'm still trying to figure out how to write about my experiences on the Capitol Limited's dining car without using improper language or slandering anyone too much. Yes, it was _that_ bad! :angry:


Just tell the truth as that which is true cannot be slanderous or libelous (if posted here)


----------



## AlanB (May 1, 2003)

Amfleet said:


> Alan, I would still be interested in the equipment used. Was there a seperate car for Business Class, how about the Cafe (Dinette???), how many Coaches?


Amfleet,

I can't give away everything, then there would be no need for me to write a trip report. :lol:


----------



## Amfleet (May 1, 2003)

Sorry, did not know you were writing one up. That is the first item I look at when reading one though. :lol: B)


----------

